# Pakistan and India Squaring Off? Nuclear Possibility.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/18833...b-as-atomic-enemies-edge-to-the-brink-of-war/

Pakistan detains Indian soldier in disputed Kashmir - CNN.com

Kashmir attack: India 'launches strikes against militants' - BBC News

India evacuates thousands living in border villages - Multimedia - DAWN.COM

India is tired of the border incursions and has conducted "surgical strikes" across the border. Pakistan threatens India with nuclear weapons. India evacuates villages on the border area.

As if there aren't enough problems afoot, we have another.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Time to buckle up boys and girls. Grab those extra preps why you can and lock & load! 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow, that would cause some serious problems over there. Who would China and Russia back, and who would we back.
I think we would back India, due to Bin Laden issue.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Wow, that would cause some serious problems over there. Who would China and Russia back, and who would we back.
> I think we would back India, due to Bin Laden issue.


I'm not sure there'd be backing anyone. That is to say, what would be left to back? I figure each would go all out to smoke the other.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The Kashmir Conflict has been going on since 1947 with the first Indo-Paki War, it is like the Chechen-Russian relationship without so much covert action as overt, guess it is more of an honor thing but this is pretty interesting.

Pakistan is getting a bit more daring, and the Indians aren't really going to just the Pakis probe at them for much longer, the nuclear threat definitely changes things - India has had nukes for awhile, and their ordnance is no joke either, they have the technology for proper delivery - not that a tactical nuke requires much in the way of telemetry/guidance versus an ICBM (it still does)

I am not sure what level Pakistan is on, they would definitely use it - the bravado isn't all bark in this case.

As far as backing whom...this is between Indian and Pakistan, and it has been for 70+ years and should remain that way, we are trying to rebuild relationships with Pakistan so we can continue to launch SAD/SMU and upkeep our Intel sharing with ISA and black sites in Pakistan - as far as India, do not know too much about that to be honest.

It would make things really interesting if someone launched a nuke, but it would be in the US' and everyone else's best interest to stay _very_ far away from this one


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The kind of thing happens when America is so inept. We had a time when we could reign in Pakistan, but we no longer have that kind of influence.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pakistan vs India has been a problem ever since the British withdrew from empire and granted Kasmir to India. Also India vs China and China vs Russia. Plenty of boarder disputes out their between nuclear powers.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

With everything going on could this be the end times, or is it just because we hear about every thing in real time as years ago not so much. Is this all about the toughest kid on the block and who can piss the furthest. The worlds going crazy and our fearless leader goes golfing....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Pakistan vs India has been a problem ever since the British withdrew from empire and granted Kasmir to India. Also India vs China and China vs Russia. Plenty of boarder disputes out their between nuclear powers.


the pairing of India with Russia and that ongoing India vs China conflict is where the real danger is at .... if India and the Pakis get boxing there's always the possibility of China taking advantage ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

rstanek said:


> With everything going on could this be the end times, or is it just because we hear about every thing in real time as years ago not so much. Is this all about the toughest kid on the block and who can piss the furthest. The worlds going crazy and our fearless leader goes golfing....


Obammy had the whole month of October penciled in for campaigning around the country for Hellery - with the current Hellery #s - that urgency quadrupled .....

after 11/8 - just hope & pray for the country's survival til January ....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yikes..very scary development. Have heard it rumored in an exchange of nukes tweeen them too..It would be rough on India and Pakistan would cease to exist. Hope old Allah dont run out of virgins.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Ultimately I'm sure it will all work out. Bama will draw a redline in the sand and it will all be good after that. Sorry I just think sarcasm works better then dwelling upon the reality sometimes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One misplaced piece of information or misconstrued action, one miscalculation or applied strategy, so many threats with so many different players, each with their own agenda, is bound to go sideways sooner or later. Prepare.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The whole Middle East is one big cluster due to Europe and USA intervening in their tribal ways. Since early 1900's its been one screw up after another to gain control and separate the tribes there.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The problem between them has been going on since 1947.

The god damned muzslime as we know can never be satisfied, India wanted to be left alone in peace, but the jihadist just have to keep pushing.

There have been innumerable border clashes, since the partition.

There was a good amount of Russian assistance given to India, most during the cold war.

The Indians got Mig 17's 19's and 23's during that time along with T-64 and T-62 tanks including SA-2 missiles..

today the are getting French RAFAL nuclear capable fighter-bomber jets, which may be pointed at the heathen bastards on their northern border.

The Indian army still has and acquires Russian arms and technology. 

My bet would be they would side with India due to long standing ties and to check the izslimist north of the Khyber pass.

The Russians really have no love for the muzslimes on their southern border.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Time to buckle up boys and girls. Grab those extra preps why you can and lock & load!
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I agree with you 1000 %


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Let them have there fun , less we have to worry about " with them " .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> Let them have there fun , less we have to worry about " with them " .


Doesn't work that way when it comes to a couple countries trying to nuke the other one into oblivion. The mess spreads a long way after such an exchange.


----------

